# help code p0600



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

So I have to get the car inspected so o replaced a bad cat with lots of money then replaced coil pack wires and plugs also lots of money lol and now p0600 Wth now anyway to get a quick fix so I can get it inspected cause the car runs just fine please help me before I set the car on fire ....


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

Trouble Code P0600... Serial Comm. Link (Data Bus) Message Missing 

Px6xx computer and output signals 

Possible Causes 

- ECM Harness 
- ECM connectors 
- Low battery voltage 
- Faulty ECM


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Let's start from the beginning...What year and engine code? Any other codes present? What was the problem(s) before you bought the cat? 

I've heard of P0601-605, but I don't think I'm familiar with P0600 on a VW. It's tough to help when we don't even know what kind of car we're talking about here, and we only have half the backstory. 

I'm not too far from Union. Send me a PM and I might be able to help you out.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok its 04 golf 5 speed I had a bad cat so I replaced it I had a bad coil so I replaced coil wires and plugs now I was going for inspection and check engine was on my father inlaw tell me its p0600 also I had a 20th cluster installed and the guy replaced the computer with the immo removed so not sure if that's the problem


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

So more of the story comes out,,, First get the code first hand (your eyes) not what somebody tries to remember. And why swap the cluster and have to do ECU also. Is the cluster matched to the ECU? What is diff about the 20th cluster than another one? And is the ECU for that motor, cause I thought all the 20th Anniversary cars were GTI's with 1.8t's and poss VR's (I don't know the ins and outs of the 20th cars).


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

if I were you i would put the old cluster in and see if it goes away.. although, Im not sure if the cluster would cause the CEL to trigger.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Your right 20th's are only 1.8t and vr6.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

unknowable said:


> Im not sure if the cluster would cause the CEL to trigger.


 When one module can't talk to or understand another module, the MIL will illuminate.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

20th and gli clusters are silver faces the only thing I can think of is maybe the computer the guy installed when I replaced the cluster was from an auto and that's y I'm getting this code cause I read somewhere that it could be the ecu not getting anything from trans


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

you should be able to code the ECU for manual/auto, but then if you had VAG-Com, you wouldn't be posting the "p" code and would actually know what the problem is. That's why you need the correct tool for the job, I've never had to use a generic scanner and never will for that very reason.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah that's what I'm tryin to see if anyone local would be able to do that


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

We're going to need a full VCDS scan here to get started. Generic OBDII won't do, need info from all modules. Also have to verify compatibility of that cluster in a 2.0 car. Like I said, pm or email me (website in sig). I'm in your area. 

Ps2375, you're thinking of A3's. The A4's after 2001 are immo3, the cluster is matched to the ecu, and immo cannot be changed or new modules matched with VCDS (unless you have PINs for all modules, vw stopped giving them out around 2005). Also, it will take a tuner to change manual/auto, this is also nt possible with VCDS on A4's.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Well supposedly that's what the guy did for me he matched the cluster to the computer and to my key I mean the car drives fine lol just can't inspect it


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Anony00GT said:


> Also, it will take a tuner to change manual/auto, this is also nt possible with VCDS on A4's.


 I worked with VCDS for several years at a job, but never had to try to recode an ECU for a diff trans. So. I maybe a bit rusty on what it can and can't do, but I do know that a generic scanner is almost worthless. Yes, they can pull codes, but for true diagnostics, unless you spend a large amount of $$$ on one, they are almost useless.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

ps2375 said:


> I worked with VCDS for several years at a job, but never had to try to recode an ECU for a diff trans. So. I maybe a bit rusty on what it can and can't do, but I do know that a generic scanner is almost worthless. Yes, they can pull codes, but for true diagnostics, unless you spend a large amount of $$$ on one, they are almost useless.


 In his case, it's completely useless. Even the best generic scanners can't talk to other modules in the car, and in his situation it's possible that we need to know what the cluster has to say, as well as other modules, to verify compatibility. And we need to figure out what VAG code he's got in the ECU as well.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

farcry said:


>


 In generic OBDII, P0600 is a communication error, which could indicate a compatibility problem with the cluster, or another problem. We need VCDS to see if any other modules aren't talking.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

So only a full scan can tell me whats wrong or not communicating with in the ecu the other thing is y does the car run ok ??


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread 

Check to see if there is someone near you who can scan the car.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

:sly:


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Man after 13 years and countless v dubs I think my love for them is running out ......:facepalm:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

farcry said:


> Man after 13 years and countless v dubs I think my love for them is running out ......:facepalm:


 I don't understand this statement, this can happen with any make if you don't have the correct tool's for a job. And with what you are trying to figure out, there are are only 2 proven tools, VAG-Com and the other is at the dealership. Don't blame the car for you not having a tool.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Lol sure u need the right tool for the job but after having 15 dubs over the years without even owning one without having problems its a little tiresome but maybe that's just me lol that's what my statement meant this problem with the car now is just another notch on the belt lol


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How many of those "15" dubs have been 1996 or later? And how many have been 2000 or later?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

farcry said:


> :sly:


 
Really? Is it that hard to type your zip code in the box? 

Let me do it for you. Look, there is someone in your area with the tool you need to find out what is going on: 
http://www.batchgeo.com/map/?i=e0bc1e34678c6588fe1b2a6a5944ad32&q=07083 

Send a PM and get the car scanned with the proper tool.


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks guys it look like I got someone already so hopefully this is a simple fix and all b good again lol


----------



## farcry (Sep 17, 2006)

So it looks like I got screwed and the that intalled my cluster also installed a ecu from a auto trans on my 5sp so thanks a lot dude so wtf is the solution to that


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Confirmed, fault code in ECU is due to it looking for a TCU. Someone installed an automatic ECU in your manual car :facepalm: 

The solution is either a tuner, or a replacement ECU from a 5-speed car. A properly immo-matched cluster/ECU combo will also eliminate the blazing anti-theft light on the dash too.


----------

